# M-S pheasant hunt



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This post is getting long so will start new one. Bear Creek Hunt Club has given us a good price on birds ( 76.00 per hunter 4 birds each all roosters ) with no gunner fee but we have to clean are own birds(for those that have never done it I will be glad to show/help them). We have two dates to work with Feb.15 (Sunday) or Feb. 21 (Saturday). I know some have to work Saturdays and some have family commitments on Sundays but we need to decide wich date works for the most of us. Those interested please re-post for a more updated list and with day preference. There is a real nice club house we can have lunch and if there are enough people they can have a morning and afternoon hunt. My vote is Feb 15 A.M. hunt the sooner the better.
Bear Creek has a web site http://www.bearcreekhuntclub.com/ You can see club house and get map and driving instructions.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

My vote would be for the 15th also. Am hunt if there are two hunts on same day.

But thats a bit of a drive from where I live so I'm not sure yet.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

A vote here for the 21st, if theres a spot available.

The 15th might be doable, but more difficult for me.

FIJI


----------



## Wingnutcg (Oct 27, 2003)

I would like to hunt on the 15th anytime A.M. or P.M. I can also make it on the 21st.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I would love to hunt again. The dog is doing better and I had a good time at the last one.

I'll be in Mexico at the end of the Feb, so anytime except then.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Well I think I counted 20 people originally wanted a pheasant hunt but not many are picking a date. I just checked the M-S canender and the St. Joe outting is the Feb 21 and 22. I have signed to go to it so only the Feb 15 date well work for me. So I well reserve the fields for a morning hunt that well start 8.00 A.M those that would like to join are welcomed. For those that this date won't work or it's to far to travel please have a hunt that fits your schedule it's always fun to meet and share good times with people that have the same interests.

As for food I'm bring my fish fryer will due some Gary Roach coated salmon and some Cajun seasoned potatoes.


----------



## Michigan Birdhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Feb. 15 in the am if there is still room would be fine for me. I don't have a dog. Let me know if you need me to bring anything or if you need help wormdunker.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I would like too, but it looks like too long of a haul. Plus i am broke


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm new to this forum, but I wanted to introduce myself and add a couple of things to this thread. I am one of the owners of Bear Creek Hunt Club. We strive to make your hunt as close to wild bird hunting as we can make it. We have excellent winter cover and two farms with over 200 acres to hunt. Worm Dunker can vouch for this he has been here several times. We are about 1/12 hours from the western suburbs of Detroit. We are about 1 1/4 from the Kzoo area and about the same from the Lansing area. I hope many of you can come out on the 15th and check us out if you have any questions feel free to email me or go to the website and check us out. Wormdunker can probably answer some of your questions as well. Good luck and hope to see you all on the 15th.

Rob


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Welcome to the forms Rob. Yes I will vouch for his birds there real close to wild. Hold well in crp and run in the Milo but eat better than wild birds,big and fat from three square meals a day. The picture below was from my son and mine birthday hunt put out 8 birds shot five missed 4 and had one wild flush ran and flushed out of range just like a wild bird.









This picture is my youngest setter getting a ride back to the club house (I did too so did his mother) after we wore ourself out chasing these ditch parrots.









So far it looks like we're going to have a small turn out but for those that can make it be prepared to have a good time and bring extra shells my boy started with a box and only had 5 left when he got back to club house. Who says preserve birds don't fly well?


----------



## Rook"e" (Oct 30, 2003)

The 15th is great.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

It looks like I will be going...might be an early start from the East Side?!! Anybody know how long it might take from I-94 & Moross Area?

WD what about $'s are we paying in advance? If so how?


----------



## Wingnutcg (Oct 27, 2003)

I posted earlier that I would be able to hunt this trip. Other things with the family have come up so I will not be able to attend. I hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I don't think we need to pre-pay everybody can pay when they get there. But if somebody wants more than there 4 birds please let me know for a bird count. Also incase nobody asks you due have to have a small game licence and you will have to sign a waiver. Any of you that coming have dogs?


----------



## Michigan Birdhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

wormdunker - I plan on coming on the 15th in the am. I do not have a dog. You mentioned fixing lunch. Do you need me to bring anything or do you need any help. Let me know.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Michigan Birdhunter what they have done in past hunts everybody brings a dish to pass and thier own table setting then after the morning hunt we have a lunch and exchange tall tales (of coarse there always the truth except some of those start this is no sh_t any any of mine where I acutally hit a bird)!


----------



## Michigan Birdhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Wormdunker - Thanks for he info. I've never been on a preserve hunt. Looking forward to it and will bring something to pass. See you there.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just got an e-mail from BearCreek we believe they can handle 20 hunters 5 in a group for a morning hunt. I also asked if he had quail so if anybody with a pup wanted to put one or two after the hunt for thier pups as of right now no quail. 


So far those that said they were coming Whit, Danno, WeimGuy88, Hunt4ever,MichiganBirdhunter,Rookie, and myself.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Worm Dunker _
> *So far those that said they were coming Whit, Danno, WeimGuy88, Hunt4ever,MichiganBirdhunter,Rookie, and myself. *



Don't forget me!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Sorry you are on list I'm such a poor speller wrote all the names on paper and shipped yours by mistake. Lets all hope it warms up some


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Sorry guys I won't be able to make it.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

My son and I are in and we have one german shorthair


----------



## Michigan Birdhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought the hunt was on the 15th. This Sunday is the 8th.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just seen I had the wrong day . Yes the hunt is the 15th sorry


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm Still in....Along with my Dog.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

still in on the 15th with son & dog


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Got a call from my mom yesterday. Apparently at her church they are having a special mass on the 15th celebrating couples that have been married for 40 or more years. Well, she would like all her children and grandchildren there. I probably could have wigggled out of it if it was just the mass but she also wants to take the entire family out to eat after. 

Looks like I'm going to have to miss this outing. Good luck and have fun everyone!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Brian S _
> *Looks like I'm going to have to miss this outing. Good luck and have fun everyone! *


BOO! Sorry you can't make it!

Looks like I am still in. 


Need some detailed directions. Please!!


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

What time are we starting 9 am ????


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Nine should be fine there isn't going to be enough of use to need a afternoon hunt so a little later start won't hurt.
As for driving directions go to thier web site www.bearcreekhuntclub.com


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Welcome to the site DDolph!!!!

If this is the same DDolph I'm thinking of, we had better open up a Bowfishing forum 

Have a great hunt guys!!!!

Neal (Easterbrook)


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

Howdy Neal, yes a bowfishing forum would work for me, Looking forward to the next Great Lakes Bowfishing Tournament. You folks do an awesome job for the kids, for the community, and for all the participants. Can't say enough about how much we appreciate your hard work and dedication. thanks much


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

Saturday


Chance
Snow
Hi 33°F Saturday
Night

Partly
Cloudy
Lo -2°F Sunday


Partly
Cloudy
Hi 11°F Sunday
Night

Partly
Cloudy
Lo 1°F


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

Looks like Saturday would be the better Day to do this?

Can we switch to Satuday?

If not is it still on ? Between the snow cover and the cold should be an interesting day!

Either way I will be there, just thinking Saturday weather would be better but will go along with the organizer's decision!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Don we have to due it Sunday they had Saturday booked and Saturday is also Valintine Day. We need a bird count I went back through posted and as far as I could find those still coming
Michigan Birdhunter
Rooke
NEMichigansportsman
Weimguy and dog
ddolph and son and dog
Whit1
WormDunker and two dogs
If I missed anybody I'm sorry all are still welcomed. Each person gets four roosters if anybody want more let me know. There is a chance we might be on TV I won't know for sure till tomarrow.


----------



## Michigan Birdhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

WD - NEMich.sportsman and I are still coming. I guess we are to be there for 0900 instead of 0800 as per one of your later posts. I just hope the dogs will be okay. With the warmup on Sat. and then the low temps on Sunday they will be a good crust on the snow. I was concerned about their feet.


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

Just for Clarification....

What time are we meeting?
What do we need to bring? (food, drinks, license, etc...)

Looking forward to it....not the cold, but the hunt.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

I am still working out the logistics of it. But I think I might be able to make it. If I can come, I'll bring Hershey. But probably won't run him until after everything is all said and done. I don't want to ruin anyone's hunt with an unfinished dog.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Meet at 8 am you can bring what you want (a dish to pass) your own table setting and what ever you want to drink. No alcohol before hunting. I will throw in some extra paper plates, plastic silverware and I may have cups and paper towls. I think Bear Creek has pop you can buy and may have coffee been there a lot but don't drink coffee so not sure.
For those that haven't been to one of these things it's not about who is the greatest shot or who has the best dogs it's just people with the same likes getting to meet new friends and have a good time but remember saftey is number one. You due have to have a small game licence and sign a waiver but this is normal at any preserve hunt. Looking foward to meeting all.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Just wanted to jump in here to answer a few questions that came up and to help Terry out. First yes you need a MI small game license or preserve license. You also need hunters orange hat or vest. 9:00 am start is fine with us, this will give some of you traveling from a longer distance more time to get there. Try to get there by 8:30 to get signed in. I have reserved the whole day for you guys so if anyone wants to hunt in the afternoon that can be arranged, I will bring some extra birds just in case. Extra birds over and above your first 4 are just $15.00 each!!

As of last Sunday we had only about 4-5" of snow, don't know what the warmer weather this week did to it. I also plowed a bunch of walking trails so at least for you hunters the walking should be pretty easy. Lastly food, bring whatever dish you would like to pass, my wife is bringing her famous pheasant cheese soup. Will also have some venison sausage and cheese. As far as drinks, we have some pop and water and coffee, if you would like something else, please feel free to bring it. We also have paper plates and utensils. I think that about covers it, if you have any other questions please ask. If anybody is having trouble with directions from the map page on the website www.bearcreekhuntclub.com, you can e-mail me and tell me where you are coming from and I can give you directions.

Looking forward to meeting everybody!

Thanks,
Rob
Bear Creek


----------

